# best mahcine configuration for 3ds max.



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 17, 2005)

I am learning 3ds Max and could u guyz tell me the best pc configuration for using max. I pc I have has following specs. plz suggest upgrades.

1)P4 3.0GHz Prescott
2)Intel 865GBF Motherboard
3)512 MB DDR RAM (400 MHz) Single Channel
4)80GB Seagate Hdd (PATA)
5)Geforce Fx 5200 128MB (Agp 8x)
6)400W SMPS Powersafe

Could U also suggest site where I could download Plugins and renderer for 3ds Max.


----------



## mohit (Sep 17, 2005)

your system is quite good , i just suggest u get another 512 mb ram module and use the total 1gb in dual channel .. everything else is good enough. Maybe u can consider going for a SATA N.C.Q hard disk also. And your graphics card is decent enough if u r not into high end top quality gaming.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 17, 2005)

For Plugs, etc, Click Here (google) 

Well, u cud upgrad ur RAM, Gphx card to a higher level if possible


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you mohit and QwetryManiac. Also I want to ask that if opengl mode is better or directx for max. And also I want to add that rendering any particular scene takes hell of a lot of time, so will this improve if I upgrade my ram or gfx card or both. So, which gfx card do u guys suggest as per my config.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 18, 2005)

I think is sufficient run max...
If you really wanna upgrade then you can:
1. Add another 512mb ram
2. Go for a good gfx card.
3. And go for higher cap hdd with higher rpm speed. This will be helpful when you are working on huge files.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 18, 2005)

> 1)P4 3.0GHz Prescott
> 2)Intel 865GBF Motherboard
> 3)*512 MB DDR RAM (400 MHz) Single Channel*
> 4)80GB Seagate Hdd (PATA)
> ...



U should considering getting another 512MB ram and running it in Dual-Channel mode .... u should notice a significant boost in rendering time .....

Also consider upgrading ur graphics card to something better like the FX5700U or above ... even better a 6 series card ... then softmod it to a quadro .... if ur lucky u might unlock some professional features which will in term help in rendering ....



> Also I want to ask that if opengl mode is better or directx for max



For nvidia cards i'd recommend OpenGL mode .... u'll need to experiment with various drivers also coz different drivers have different performance in OpenGL / Direct3D modes ....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you everybody. And deathvirus_me as u live in kolkata could u suggest a shop where I could get the series 6 gfx card, since I have been looking for them but most of the vendors just stick out geforce 5200. Thanks again............ I will definitely upgrade my ram and HDD.


----------



## kato (Sep 18, 2005)

for when using 3ds max the max students in our center say more the ram more faster rendering takes place (atleast thats what they say)


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 18, 2005)

This should be in the hardware section 

Hmm, I too started learning 3D Max about 3 months back, but I have been working on Maya from version 6 release, which institute u r learning from

I suggest U also visit this thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21274 some nice contribution from me, siriusb & other fellows

Now the answer to your questions

Your CPU is good enough for 3D Max, especially since u r learning, in reality no system is fast enough for rendering, and even a render farm will be slow for big animation projects, stick to your CPU & motherboard, although make sure Hyperthreading is enabled in BIOS

Get 2X512 MB DDR400 memory for 1 GB dual channel memory, u will immediately feel a performance boost in view port

Rendering depends on CPU, not the graphics card, also if u r not using Final gather or radiosity, more RAM is not required

However, view port depends completely on system RAM & gfx card RAM, U don't need buy an ultra high end graphics card, but FX5200 is now slow for 3D Max & will be even slower for Max 8, I suggest that U buy at least a FX 5700 non ultra or GeForce 6200 non ultra gfx card, with 128 MB RAM, that will be enough

Go in for a SATA HD, with 8 MB buffer, it will help although only 4 to 8% performance increase will be visible , SATA NCQ will not work in 865 GBF

Since the card is a gaming card, stick to the directX interface, DirectX9 based, OpenGL will be 20% faster in view port, but will give u a lot of material & map corruption, as the gfx card drivers are not meant to be used for workstation grade openGL stuff 

For rendering speed, u must learn how to optimize the models, 

1) Don't just enable GI or FG in Mental ray, learn how to use it, it is advised to use the cache of FG & GI instead of re-calculating it each time

2) Radiosity will depend on your scene, FG & GI are better then this

3) Raytracing uses a lot of rendering time, with default scan line renderer, so set the raytrace ray depth to 3 or 4, 9 is not required unless u r making reflecting glass in front of each other. Enable the "Show raytrace dialog" option

4) When making complex objects, group them & give the group an optimize modifier, this will lower the RAM usage for that model in view port, when rendering uncheck the optimize. In the other thread take a look at my room scene, the sofa is grouped & optimized when I m not rendering it

5) And many other methods, depending on your requirment
For draft quality rendering, use default scan line renderer, with Area Antiallising & no super sampling, if using mental ray then use 1/4 to 4 Mitchel super sampling, that is enough

@ kato

More RAM = fast rendering, it's true only if U R using cache & radisity, FG

My system is

Pentium 4 3.06 GHz northwood, with Hyperthreading
2X512 MB DDR333, dual channel
86FGBF motherboard
Gigabyte GeForce FX 5900XT

as for a comparison, that room soon takes 6 minutes to render, as the GI & FG are already saved in cache, if re-calculating them, it takes 30 mins


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks qxsaurav for your detailed answer to my queries. I have a legal copy of Max 6.0 and as for learning Max I have  video tutorial cds, all  presented to me by my brother who is in US, also books and net is always present. In fact some of my friend are learning in arena multimedia for about 4 month but it seem that I have a better concept than they have. This has really confused me to as to which institute I should join. I have been learning Max for around 2 months. Thanks again and I will look into your suggestions. One more question, when I use Max in directx mode, mental ray renderer is not available but in opengl mode it is. Plz help.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 19, 2005)

U cud try MAAC Institute for Maya, 
I think they r good and official too.

They Jus opened in my city and r runnin well, one of my friends has joined recently , i will ask him and say bout the quality...

For that mental ray, try installin the SP1 for it and see
*www.3dc.dk/news/3dsmax7SP1/view


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 19, 2005)

> Thank you everybody. And deathvirus_me as u live in kolkata could u suggest a shop where I could get the series 6 gfx card, since I have been looking for them but most of the vendors just stick out geforce 5200. Thanks again............ I will definitely upgrade my ram and HDD.



Sabu Peripherals -> XFX dealer ... in Ganesh Chandra Avenue ...

Eastern Logica ... also in Ganesh Chandra Avenue ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 19, 2005)

i m also a student of arena multimedia

mental ray should be available in DirectX mode, I m using it here with no problem


----------

